# Eigene Wiki-Seite (Plattform-frage..)



## BrainIAC17 (7. Feb 2019)

Hey Zusammen,

leider konnte ich bisher noch nichts finden, was meine Bedürfnisse erfüllt.
Und zwar würde ich mir gerne ein privates Wiki bauen.
Nichts hochgradig komplexes.. sondern einfach nur eine Seite, die links eine Navi hat und in der man beliebig viele Seiten/Unterseiten pflegen kann. 

Gibt es doch sicherlich kostenlos irgendwelche Plattformen? Hosten würde ich das dann bei einem kostenlosen Hostinganbieter.. soll ja nur für mich privat sein.
Diese ganzen Wiki-Tools fand ich ehrlich gesagt sehr unübersichtlich und auch nicht gut bedienbar.. Confluence wäre eigentlich genau das was ich brauche.. kostet auch nur 10$.. problematisch hier ist aber die mindestanforderungen fürs hosten.. da zieht wohl kein kostenfreier Dienst mit.

Habt ihr da eventuell einen Tipp für mich? Notfalls müsste ich das alles selbst entwickeln.. aber wenn man sich die Arbeit sparen könnte, wäre das natürlich super.

Danke schonmal


----------



## httpdigest (7. Feb 2019)

Die wohl bekannteste Wiki-Plattform ist MediaWiki.


----------



## BrainIAC17 (7. Feb 2019)

MediaWiki fand ich aber sehr schlecht und unübersichtlich.
Da konnte ich weder eine neue Seite anlegen, noch eine Navi einbinden. Zumindest nicht innerhalb einer zweistündigen Suche. Ich brauche ja nichts komplexes, sondern einfach nur eine Navi und einen Editor, in dem dann eine neue Seite generieren kann..


----------



## Dompteur (7. Feb 2019)

Ich verwende : http://www.wikidot.com/
In der Gratisversion kannst du bis zu 5 Sites anlegen. Damit hast du 5 Urls der Form : http://meineseite.wikidot.com
Jede dieser Sites kann Unterseiten haben: http://meineseite.wikidot.com/meinStichwort 
Du hast da 5 x 300 MB verfügbar.
Du kannst für jede dieser 5 Sites die Zugriffsregeln getrennt angeben. Also wer darf die Seite sehen, verändern,... 
Im privaten Modus kannst du bis zu 5 Usern Zugriff auf eine Site geben. Ich glaube dieses Setting entspricht am ehesten dem, was du suchst.
Deine Daten kannst du regelmäßig als ZIP runterladen.

Es gibt auch ein Upgrade auf eine Bezahl-Version der Seite. Hier der Vergleich der Tarifmodelle : http://www.wikidot.com/plans

Ein Manko ist inzwischen, dass SSL nur in der Bezahlversion verfügbar ist.


----------



## mihe7 (7. Feb 2019)

MediaWiki, trac, WordPress. Wobei ich meine, mich entsinnen zu können, dass trac nicht ganz unkompliziert bei der Einrichtung war. 



BrainIAC17 hat gesagt.:


> MediaWiki fand ich aber sehr schlecht und unübersichtlich.
> Da konnte ich weder eine neue Seite anlegen, noch eine Navi einbinden.


?!? 
Du tippst den Suchbegriff ein und anschließend auf Artikel erstellen. Läuft in trac auch nicht anders. Das Menü links lässt sich via wiki/index.php/MediaWiki:Sidebar bearbeiten, trac hat erst keines.


----------



## BrainIAC17 (10. Feb 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> MediaWiki, trac, WordPress. Wobei ich meine, mich entsinnen zu können, dass trac nicht ganz unkompliziert bei der Einrichtung war.
> 
> 
> ?!?
> Du tippst den Suchbegriff ein und anschließend auf Artikel erstellen. Läuft in trac auch nicht anders. Das Menü links lässt sich via wiki/index.php/MediaWiki:Sidebar bearbeiten, trac hat erst keines.



gibt es dafür eine gute Anleitung?
Bei mir hat eben genau das nicht funktioniert..

ich konnte nicht sagen links soll eine navi hin und dort dann neue Seite erstellen.. Gibt es dort denn auch einen guten Editor? Also wo man Tabellen auswählen kann.. oder Source-Code einfügen kann?


----------



## mihe7 (10. Feb 2019)

BrainIAC17 hat gesagt.:


> gibt es dafür eine gute Anleitung?


Weiß ich nicht.



BrainIAC17 hat gesagt.:


> ich konnte nicht sagen links soll eine navi hin und dort dann neue Seite erstellen..


Vorab: meine Installation ist uralt, daher kann das heute alles wieder ganz anders aussehen. Nachdem man das MediaWiki installiert hat, befindet sich links die Navigationsleiste
 
Oben rechts auf der Seite befindet sich das Suchfeld. Dort trägt man z. B. MediaWiki:Sidebar ein und führt die Suche aus, dann kommt man eben auf die Seite der Sidebar. Durch Bearbeiten kann die Seite bearbeitet werden, um z. B. einen neuen Menüpunkt einzufügen, z. B. Java-Seiten:
 
Nach dem Speichern ist der neue Menüpunkt in der Sidebar vorhanden. Wenn Du die Seite aufrufst, ist diese noch "leer". Von dort aus kannst Du sie erstellen/bearbeiten.

Die Bearbeitung ist bei den Wikis - wie Du ja schon festgestellt hast - durchaus gewöhnungsbedürftig, da kommt man aber m. E. relativ schnell rein. 

Es scheint für MediaWiki auch WYSIWYG-Editoren zu geben (https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/WYSIWYG_editor). OpenOffice konnte auch mal MediaWiki-Markup exportieren. Habe jemals weder das eine noch das andere ausprobiert und weiß auch nicht, ob das in aktuellen Versionen noch gilt.

Heute arbeite ich fast ausschließlich mit trac. Das ist wesentlich schlanker und ein Bugtracker ist auch gleich drin. Wordpress wäre auch eine Option. Da wäre dann auch ein "richtiger" Editor dabei. Allerdings ist mir das Ding durch den ganzen JavaScript-Käse zu lahm. 

Weil Du Confluence angesprochen hattest: in einem Projekt war ich gezwungen, mit Jira und Confluence zu arbeiten. Während der erste Eindruck sehr gut war, muss ich sagen, dass mir die Arbeit damit überhaupt nicht liegt. Die Trägheit des Systems war unbeschreiblich. Woran das lag, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen (war nur Nutzer); ich denke aber, dass hier Unmengen an JavaScript verarbeitet werden und das wird seinen Teil dazu beitragen. 

Letztlich kommt es darauf an, was man haben will und womit man gut zurecht kommt. Wir nutzen das Wiki als reine Infosammlung, um Dinge wie beispielsweise Konfigurationen oder Beschreibungen zu Schnittstellenformaten festzuhalten. Das soll nicht schön sondern funktional und schnell sein.


----------



## BrainIAC17 (10. Feb 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Vorab: meine Installation ist uralt, daher kann das heute alles wieder ganz anders aussehen. Nachdem man das MediaWiki installiert hat, befindet sich links die Navigationsleiste
> ...



Weil du Wordpress angesprochen hast.. ist das Ganze auch umsonst? 
Wie schaut es mit Google Drive aus? Da kann man ja auch Docs anlegen oder? Ich meine sofern ich dort die Docs in eine Art "Navi" einfügen kann, wäre das vorerst auch ausreichend.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Feb 2019)

BrainIAC17 hat gesagt.:


> Weil du Wordpress angesprochen hast.. ist das Ganze auch umsonst?


Ja, s. https://wordpress.org/



BrainIAC17 hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaut es mit Google Drive aus? Da kann man ja auch Docs anlegen oder?


Keine Ahnung. Soweit mir bekannt, ist Google Docs ein Office-Paket für den Browser. Die Dokumente werden im Google Drive (Cloud-Speicher) abgelegt und können z. B. gemeinsam bearbeitet werden. Ich vermute mal einen Zugriff wie auf Word-Dokumente. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird man in ein Dokument Links auf andere Google-Docs Dokumente einfügen können. Müsstest Du ausprobieren, ebenso wie die Suchmöglichkeiten.


----------

